# Who Uses Free Knitting Patterns?



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line

Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Other than a few books, All I have are free patterns. I like most of the web sites from the different yarn companies as well as KP and Ravelrt.com. Knitting.about.con, Allfreeknitting.com, allfreecrochet.com, free-knitpatterns.com, ask.com/knitting+patterns+free, crochetncrafts.com... That is just up to the C's. Google can get you far.


----------



## Eggychesh (Aug 8, 2011)

I have recently found free knitting patterns on-line and use ravelry.com and allfreeknitting.com :-D


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi i use quite a few depends on what i am looking for. Toys i go for jean greenhowe. She was a regular in the Womans Weekly and still sends out knitting booklets but has a website for free downloading mainly toys and novalty items. Others are abc-knittingpatterns.com.I find that when i am on one website it often gives other ones which try.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

I usually use knittingpatterncentral.com and/or Lionbrand.com and/or freevintageknitting.com. There is ALOT more. Just do a search.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Net patterns get passed on so '''quick''' that '''corrections''' to them may not be in the original.

I always took for ''''corrections''' before I snag a pattern. Before I make it, too I go back to the source and view for updates.

Real world magazines, too have '''corrections''' printed in the following issues. I wait until the '''following''' issue to view their corrections column! LOL!!

As I work a pattern, I will make paper notes on my own thoughts and concerns about a pattern in use. LOL!

Have a nice Labor Day!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~


runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> 
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


----------



## lakelady (Jul 15, 2011)

As a retired person, free is always welcome! I like: All Free Knitting and All Free Crochet, and there are links to Vogue, Clothilde and others. I get emails from them every day, and have gotten some really great patterns.


----------



## karen27 (May 9, 2011)

I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.


----------



## lakelady (Jul 15, 2011)

I use Kaspersky Pure, not free but it was on sale at Costco for $40 off! It covers 3 computers, so my friends and I all shared it for $10.00 each.


----------



## liscal (Jul 30, 2011)

Kaspersky is a great antivirus - not free but worth paying for as it safeguards your computer and all your 'stuff'.......


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

My favorites are Knittingpatterncentral.com. Scroll down to the bottom of the page and click site map. Bevscountrycottage.com is also a great source.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I use free patterns all the time and use Ravelry.com Knitting Pattern Central.com and a few others I just put free knitting patterns into Google and got loads of hits


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info about free patterns. Ive used Knitting Pattern Central, its a good site, though it takes ages to look through everything to find something I can manage to knit LOL
I tried Patons site, but its so slow


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

I love them!! And theirs so many cites.


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

karen27 said:


> I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.


AVGfree - just google it. Been using it for years. It was recommended by my son who is head of IT dept.


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Thanks for the info about free patterns. Ive used Knitting Pattern Central, its a good site, though it takes ages to look through everything to find something I can manage to knit LOL
> I tried Patons site, but its so slow


I found some nice patterns at elleyarns.com


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It was really a revelation to me, just how many patterns are available. I get KnitPicky newsletter every day. The patterns given there have taken me to many other good sites and I just make a list of all the sites of interest or throw them in my Favorites under links. Of my current projects 3 are free and one is from a book. I've not had any problems yet - but I don't print out until I'm ready to use it, and thatusullay is plenty of time for corrections to have been made. The Links and Resources category here may give you a good start.


----------



## lgalante (Aug 6, 2011)

I use free patterns all the time. Ravelry is a good place to start, but, you can just type in free knitting patterns and many sites will be available.


----------



## 506Tillamook (Sep 5, 2011)

I use them all the time and have good results. I just type in "free knitting patters" on Google and take my pick of many sites. "knittingpatterncentral" is my favorite.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I use AVG also have had no problems as of yet I like free to
in fact I'm going to find a free pattern for some yarn I bought on sale it's red heart boutique swirl need to find a scarf pattern for a neighbors Christmas gift.


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

I USE THEM all the time - just type in 'free knitting patterns' and hit search - take your pick - there's thousands out there!


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Most of the yarn companies have free patterns on their websites. My favorite site of this sort is lionbrand.com. They have tons of good, free patterns. I've also used the caron and redheart sites but redheart is kind of difficult to do a search on, so lionbrand is easier. Just discovered ravelry.com through this group and that is a good site too. Good luck! There is a wealth of free patterns out there.



runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> 
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

I use all the above mentioned sites for free patterns. My absolute favourite is Garns Studio/ Drops. I have never had the problem of virus from any of these sites. I use Antivir and have been satisfied with these past many years with it.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've got avast and norton. They are good at screening out possibly bad sites. So far I have been kept safe. Have printed hundreds if not more over the past several months.They are not all for me, but most are!


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

i download lots for future use and save, google free knitting patterns and there are lots of sites out there. give it a go you never know what you may find.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue said:


> karen27 said:
> 
> 
> > I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.
> ...


Also using AVGfree and have had no problems. Been on so many different sites for free patterns in the last few months, lots of good ones but Ravelry is my fave. :thumbup:


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

I found out the hard way not to do a search for "free" anything. That is usually how you will pick up a virus. Just search for knitting/crocheting patterns. Then use the ones you have seen here because most of those are tried and true. Also, use Lion Brand, Elle, Bev's Cottage, Red Heart,--oh, and Ravelry is excellent. So many patterns there you will be kept plenty busy! Good Luck.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Thats what 99.9% of my patterns are.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

I try to use free patterns as much as I can. There are so many out there. I have bought a couple of knitting books with patterns that I really like that are not free; however, my first choice is to search for free patterns. Favorite sites are Ravelry, Lionbrand, Bernat, Berrocco to mention a few.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I just started using AVG as the virus protection. Came very highly recommended and is free.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue said:


> karen27 said:
> 
> 
> > I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.
> ...


Knitn I use AVG also. I haveen't had any problems and have used it also for years. :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

karen27 said:


> I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.


I have _McAfee Site Advisor_ installed on my browser as an add-on, when I search using _Yahoo!_ it marks whether there are problems with a site so I know if it's safe to go there.

Dave


----------



## grandmatoodie (Feb 6, 2011)

MY sister, the knitter and I've used a few without difficulty for knit and crochet. Allfree, Favecrafts, Crochet Time, Annie's Attic, Lion Brand Yarn, Red Heart. I found each of these sites by Googling.

Good luck!

Grandma Toodie


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

Gosh, free patterns are every where and I use them all the time, love it.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

We all share patterns, use the library, go on -line. The only knitting pattern boks I have were my mothers and, I guess, she bought those.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I like Ravelry.com mainly because of the search abilities. You can search for patterns by style, size, yarn weight and more. It really helps to narrow down from among the many patterns.


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

I also use AVG and I've not had any problems


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue said:


> karen27 said:
> 
> 
> > I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.
> ...


Same here. My son who is a computer guru recommended (AVGfree) it years ago. I have been using it ever since and have had no problems. I google free patterns or go to some of those mentions above. If it gives me an alert, I don't go to it.


----------



## jpyb2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I use quite a few.

knit Picky Patterns and Lion Brand yarns are good.

I also use patterns to make dog coats to sell to fund dog rescue etc, there is an array of free (and some to buy) from www.woollies4waggers.co.uk

They mostly seem as good as bought ones

Hope this helps

Joy


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have AVG free through my ISP and it is awesome...but I also have a malware and spy decectors also..
My newphew the geek recommended them.
Knock wood..I have had no major problems getting freebie patterns...
As everything else...one just needs to be proactive to keep up with your CPU's protection...firewalls etc.



Knitnstitchsue said:


> karen27 said:
> 
> 
> > I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.
> ...


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I just use google for free patterns or ask.co.uk or ask.com.
They will direct you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> 
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


I use them all the time, my favorite sources are Ravelry, Cascade Yarns, Berroco Yarns and Tilli Tomas.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Love Berrocco. You can see pics of the finished garments etc so much quicker and easier than some sites that give just the name of a pattern. Have spent HOURS searching through some of them, and all to no avail. 3 cheers for those with pics!


----------



## lakelady (Jul 15, 2011)

I SO agree. Maybe I don't have "vision" but I need to see pics.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I also use AVG free, at home and at work. I have used it for years and it has yet to let me down, and believe me, I am all over the internet!


----------



## purbabe (Jul 15, 2011)

I like lionbrandyarns.com.....there are a bazillion patterns to pick from. Another is freepatterns.com.


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

Probably echoing what everyone else has said but use revelry most as I like the search function also Artesano.

No problems although some pattern formats are easier to follow than others

Good luck


----------



## wendyt (Jul 6, 2011)

I use bevs cottages and scandanavian knitting design


----------



## pamela Caines (Apr 22, 2011)

go to raverly lots on site


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for mentioning KnitPicky, DreamWeaver. I went to the site to sign up for the newsletter & discovered they are in Winston Salem, which is about 45 miles from where I live. I will put them on my "have to stop by" list & get over there ASAP.
~Connie in NC



Dreamweaver said:


> It was really a revelation to me, just how many patterns are available. I get KnitPicky newsletter every day. The patterns given there have taken me to many other good sites and I just make a list of all the sites of interest or throw them in my Favorites under links. Of my current projects 3 are free and one is from a book. I've not had any problems yet - but I don't print out until I'm ready to use it, and thatusullay is plenty of time for corrections to have been made. The Links and Resources category here may give you a good start.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I use all those mentioned. As Arthur Godfrey ( Member him?) once said " For free take ! For buy Waste time. " Edith M


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> 
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


LOL - a few?! There are hundreds of generous and free websites. I spend the money on the yarn and not the pattern!


----------



## luvprettycolors (Aug 27, 2011)

I also use Knit Picky Patterns and Lion Brand. Some of them require a free sign up to access the patterns, but it is well worth it. There are numerous patterns to choose from. Happy knitting!


----------



## pittysmom2 (Jul 3, 2011)

I use them as often as I can!! My favourite sources are Lionbrand.com & Caron.com. Both have a large variety of knitting and crochet patterns for all types of things, including toys.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

I use all of the above mentioned sites as well. My favorites are Ravelry and Lionbrand. I have purchased special dishcloth pattern, though.

I use Norton for my computer security. I've never had any issues with that.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Who doesn't? LOL!!! I've always had good luck with anything I've downloaded.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

karen27 said:


> I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.


Same here.. I was told to copy and paste instead of click on the link.. the person who reformatted my hard drive put something on here I'm thinking its the malwarebytes that won't let some of the clickables to work without a add on... I do a defrag and system check all the time just to keep it cleaned up... you'd be surprised how fast those critters can muck up your computer.... by the way I love my microsoft security essentials.. if I haven't kept it up to date I can't do anything... thats much better than getting into trouble again...


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

I would think most people do! There are so many great patterns out there!


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

I would think most people do! There are so many great patterns out there!


----------



## joaniem (Jun 7, 2011)

I have used many. When I decide what I want to make next, I google it and check out the free patterns before I decide. If I want to browse the patterns to find something, I google free knitting patterns. That gives you so many sites and you can waste a whole day looking through them.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I use the AVG free anti[-virus. And I have never gotten a virus from a knitting site. Are you sure that's where the virus came from? And Red Heart and Lion Brand are two of my favorites, along with the other sites already mentioned


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I also use all the sites that offer free patterns - I've found some real smashers out there that I use time and time again! I think the only knitting patterns I buy regularly are from Alan Dart.co.uk - he's cheap, the patterns are extremely easy to follow and adapt to your own use.


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been using free patterns for years, great way to make a library of your own...they are a wonderful resource.


----------



## Adelle (Jan 31, 2011)

I mostly use them. Ravelry.com is great, allfreeknitting.com and most of the yarn companies offer many free patterns. Give it a try, I think you'll love them.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Most of my patterns come from Lion Brand.com but I am always looking for new sources. Lion Brand patterns are very reliable & they have a huge selection for most anything you would want to knit or crochet.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Norton comes free with Comcast . It is great too


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

ADORE free patterns.Most of the ones I use over and over came from a free site If you do cotton items the dishclothandwashclothmania.com site is wonderful - BEWARE - either have lots of printer ink or feel like writing!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

A FEW???? There are thousands of free patterns online! See all the ones listed...Ravelry, Lionbrand, Knittingpatterncentral....


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I will not pay for a pattern. Why, when they are free online, and the public library let's me recheck them like twenty times if need be. Or I copy tthe pattern and return the book. All the new books end up in librrary anyway!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL decectors?..what the freak is that?...should be detectors [email protected]



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I have AVG free through my ISP and it is awesome...but I also have a malware and spy decectors also..
> My newphew the geek recommended them.
> Knock wood..I have had no major problems getting freebie patterns...
> As everything else...one just needs to be proactive to keep up with your CPU's protection...firewalls etc.
> ...


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I also use AVG, also recommended by my son, who is a project manager for a computer programer.

No one cited DROPS. They have all free patterns. It's great.

I have never paid for a pattern.

josiehof


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

That is about all I use---free knitting patterns. Have several books, but why buy when you can get them free??


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> 
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


Well my fave source is http://www.bevscountrycottage.com
There are over 1000 pages on there filled with patterns, links, even recipes and such. 


Bev


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Have anyone of you bought yarn at Elanns? I was amazed at the cost. My husband said it is too good to be true. I bought 100% angora. It was $6.99 or $7.99. I bought it for $2.99 at Elanns.

josiehof


----------



## ChatChewSew (Aug 9, 2011)

I haven't seen mention of www.morehousefarm.com yet. They have a 'free pattern of the day' feature that is worth checking on a routine basis. They specialize in FUN patterns like unique animal mittens and scarfs, critter backpacks, etc., which the young children on my list adore.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I use free patterns all of the time. The ones I use have already been mentioned. However, I prefer to stay with those that are more familiar--ravelry.com, knitpicky, knitty.com and crochet geek. I make sure my antimalware and antivirus software are on before going on unfamiliar sites and get off if I get a warning.

If someone posts a pattern here, I may use it or go to the link they provide, once I know it is safe. Most of the things I've made were from free patterns.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

karen27 said:


> I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.


I've used a lot of free patterns that you can get online. I have never had a problem getting a virus, etc. I used Norton Internet Security and it works great. Never any problems with anything. It is expensive though but I feel it is worth it. (I'm retired so I need to save money also but this is one thing that I feel is worth the cost.) :-D


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitnewbie said:


> I use free patterns all of the time. The ones I use have already been mentioned. However, I prefer to stay with those that are more familiar--ravelry.com, knitpicky, knitty.com and crochet geek. I make sure my antimalware and antivirus software are on before going on unfamiliar sites and get off if I get a warning.
> 
> If someone posts a pattern here, I may use it or go to the link they provide, once I know it is safe. Most of the things I've made were from free patterns.


I don't used any particular website to get free patterns. I use a lot of them. There's a ton of free patterns out there just do a google search.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

ravelry, allfreeknitting and lionbrand are my favorites and I use free patterns all the time -- I also own many books and sheets that I have purchased over the last 40+ years -- I collect them like I collect yarns


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

nhauf001
Love the bassets, my M-in-L used to have one.


----------



## colleenclue (Sep 6, 2011)

That's what I have too and once you get it installed you can upgrade free too.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Avira is free and good.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

There are only a few knitting books in my collection of patterns. This forum is a treasure trove of wonderful patterns! Ravelry.com is great too!


----------



## pharoette (Jan 22, 2011)

so far, here is the list of sites recommended in alpha order
abc-knittingpatterns.com
allfreeknitting.com
allfreeknitting.com
Bernat, 
Berroco Yarns 
Bevscountrycottage.com
Caron.com
Cascade Yarns, 
Elle, 
Elle yarns
Favecrafts 
freevintageknitting.com
Garns Studio
Drops
jean greenhowe
KnitPicky
knittingpatterncentral.com
knitty.com
Lionbrand.com 
morehousefarm.com
ravelry.com
Red Heart
scandanavian knitting design
Tilli Tomas


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

karen27 said:


> I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.


We use Norton, not free but worth every penny.


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

pharoette said:


> so far, here is the list of sites recommended in alpha order
> abc-knittingpatterns.com
> allfreeknitting.com
> allfreeknitting.com
> ...


Wow!!! Thanks a million (I am sure there must be at least a million patterns on these sites).


----------



## nanirose47 (Jun 13, 2011)

Free Knitting patterns are the best! There is so much variety, but I am careful with the sites that I use.


----------



## Debby777 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have made a few things from free knitting patterns on line. I got patterns for babies at lion brand yarn web site. My daughter had twins last January and I made two pairs of baby booties and two baby cardigans. I was just learning to knit and they have great how to videos. I am now knitting a cape for myself with a free pattern I got from lion brand yarn website. I hope this is helpful. Also, you might try all free knitting patterns web site. There are a lot of free patterns out there on the internet. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

i have purchased many pattern books and single patterns over the years - i love a lot of the patterns on ravelry and now i do use free patterns ( i have a pc this made a big difference in my life) and kp is full of ideas and links - i still will buy a book or magazine !


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

There are so many cites for free patterns, I use a lot of them. The only patterns I use are either free or in the Creative knitting Magazine I recieve.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I use free knitting patterns from the internet all the time. I haven't purchase any patterns for quite a while as I have knitting magazines in a stash plus sooooo many down loaded patterns from the internet. Never in my life time will I have time to knit all of them, but so nice to have them.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## lindabmom (Sep 6, 2011)

If you do not know about Ravelry, the online knitting and crochet website, go check it out! I have gotten free patterns from there, they are Norweigian "DROPS" designs....they have been great. Just make sure you request them in "American English" not British for clearest wording.


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I use lots of free patterns. I like the Lion Brand website, the Caron website, and the Bernat website especially. I love knittingpatterncentral.com. They add new patterns weekly. And, the best source for free patterns is this forum.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

I use a lot of them. Scarves, shawls, baby blankets, etc. Mostly from AllFreeKnitting - Knit Picky patterns.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I GET ALL OF MY PATTERNS FREE ONLINE. WHY BUY THE COW WHEN YOU CAN GET THE MILK FOR FREE? (TEE HEE). MY FAVORITE SITE IS: knittingpatterncentral.com. ALSO www.ravelry.com.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> 
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


I have. I love them. I have LionBrand in my favourites and I refer there a fair bit. Since I've joined the forum I've favourites'd (my own new word) and tried the animal bibs and such. I think I have as many patterns to try as I have yarn to try them - just kidding - I'll not have enough yarn. I think the two words are an oxymoron.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I've never paid for a knitting pattern. I use lionbrand, berroco, caron, peaches and cream, patons. I search the web on many sites that give free knitting patterns. Every yarn you purchase has a website with free patterns.


----------



## ing500 (Aug 23, 2011)

No matter what level you are at try http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/kategori_oversikt.php. They have lots to choose from. Ravelry.com is also a good place and you can filter exactly what you are looking for. As far as security goes, unless it is from an actual company such as LionBrand or Garn Studio, I don't download I will just copy and paste the pattern into a word document.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I use free patterns all the time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have never bought a pattern online because of all the free ones to chose from. There are more detailed and sophisticated patterns for sale, but the free ones give me so much to play with. I began by putting in a search bar the type of pattern I needed. And then began to go from there. Every yarn company has patterns, as well as the big yarn distributors like WEBS or Jimmy Bean. Then you find pattern sources that are private blogs where the craftsperson often offers several of their designs gratis.

Last winter there were some intriguing eastern European patterns that rose to the top of the list and others noted their interest in Japanese knitting patterns.

I just downloaded an entire book that presumably was out of print and it was free. It was on Andean knitting. Then I found a book on Anatolian knitting. Both books are incredible with information and charts for incorporation into ones own designs. Each book also offered a couple of patterns to demonstrate the use of the motifs. I am so excited by this find!


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

My techie GS put AVG on mine too. No probs.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> 
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


I use free patterns 99% of the time. If I see a paid for pattern I like, I search search search for something similar that's free. Lion Brand, Caron, Pattons, Knitty, Ravelry, Bernat are all fantastic sources for free patterns.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Definitely. I think my stand-bys are Lion and Berocco but I do a lot of searching at other sites when i have something specific in mind. I also buy quite a few knitting books but not knitting magazines.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

I absolutely use the free patterns, only once did I have a problem with a mistake in the pattern.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

The site I use the most is Ravelry, not just for the free patterns but also because I can see how the same pattern knits up in various yarns and sizes. I'm 5' 7" and a size 18. I find it helpful to see what a particular sweater looks like in a size 1x on others. Many times when I look at the posted projects, I decide the pattern doesn't particularly flatter anyone over a size medium, so I keep looking. Lots of folks generously include notes in their posting about problems they encountered knitting the pattern so I can steer clear of those that seem to have lots of errors. I don't have enough experience to know if the problem is me or the pattern and have wasted hours trying to "get it right" when, after consultation with my LYS or knitting teacher, it turned out it wasn't me but the pattern. If its a popular pattern, I can get an idea how different yarns make up.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> 
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


All the time. Most of my patterns are FREE. I also give away my patterns FREE. Ravelry, JimmyBeansWool, KnitPicks, Patternworks, etc
ICE in NJ


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> I GET ALL OF MY PATTERNS FREE ONLINE. WHY BUY THE COW WHEN YOU CAN GET THE MILK FOR FREE? (TEE HEE). MY FAVORITE SITE IS: knittingpatterncentral.com. ALSO www.ravelry.com.


Love that !!!! I haven't bought a pattern since 1960, I save them in a folder 1 for knitting another for crochet..every now and then I will go through them and find I didn't really like one so it is deleted...love Caron,lion, and revelry


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I rarely ever buy a pattern. Ravelry and knittingpatterncentral.com are two of my favorites


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

80% of what I make is found free on line.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Net patterns get passed on so '''quick''' that '''corrections''' to them may not be in the original.
> 
> I always took for ''''corrections''' before I snag a pattern. Before I make it, too I go back to the source and view for updates.
> 
> ...


You are so right Donna Rae. There is nothing worse than getting halfway through a sweater, realize it doesn't look quite right, and find corrections were added where you need to frog 40 rows!!!!


----------



## itsmytherapy (Mar 27, 2011)

I take them from as many sites as I can. I particularly like Lion Brand and Caron. Some patterns are great, others contain so many errors you either can't fix it or it takes too long to bother.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Rabuckler, my granddaughter would love the hello kitty sweater. Is the pattern available someplace?

I have had good luck with the fee patterns but I learned from the M on Trcot patterns in the 70's to always do the math and make sure the numbers add up correctly before starting.


----------



## tammyjokennedy (Jun 13, 2011)

I always use Ravelry.com. I love it!


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

Re Drops - Not only are the patterns free - they offer support if you use their yarn which is lovely quality and not as expensive as some.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

karen27 said:


> I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.


My husband has installed AVG which is free We have never had any problems.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Most of the patterns I use, and post here, are free. Never had any problems with viruses when downloading them.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

karen27 said:


> I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.


My husband has installed AVG which is free We have never had any problems. I mostly use free patterns or make up my own. I have a subscription to Creative Knitting digital edition you get 6 issues a year for about $15 and because its digital you get all the back issues for 6 years and bonus patterns that they can't fit in the magazine.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> 
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


I use nothing but free knitting/crochet patterns. I have so many online sources, Crochet/Knitting Pattern Central, Bernat, LionBrand, etc. Just google knitting patterns and pick out the free ones. If you are anything like me, you will be so busy getting free patterns that you won't have time to knit!
Johnna


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Is there any other kind of patterns besides free? Just because you pay for a pattern does not mean it cannot have a ton of errors in it. It seems every new issue of a new magazine contains corrections for the past month.


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your response, much appreciated.

I had found odd sites that have been mentioned. I love the stuff on the Drop site but a lot of those patterns are knit on circular needles and I cant seem to get away with those, especially for the whole garment.

I like modern designs too 

I found this good site (that hadnt been mentioned that had some good modern designs -
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_list?format=free

And Im not sure I saw this one mentioned either -
http://cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp


----------



## IC Pierpont (Feb 2, 2011)

Eggychesh said:


> I have recently found free knitting patterns on-line and use ravelry.com and allfreeknitting.com :-D


I love both of those sights and I haven't paid for patterns in years. The internet is a great place to find anything you need in the way of crafts and actually for anything. Sometimes you have to take your time and explore. Of course, there is a wealth of information on this web sight and it's free. You can't go wrong. IC


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Annie's Attic has some wonderful patterns that you can buy Google it and look.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

PCTools is the program I use... tried free ones but they are not as comprehensive. Now I pay and have not had one infection since. In future, I will pay - it's so worth it.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

My family uses a number of free patterns. We are all knitters and crocheters. We do a lot of charity crafts such as chemo caps,
scarves,mittens,and hats. Premie outfits,afghans and more.
I don't believe in buying patterns. Its easy enough to design your own. I was taught this as a child. We share our family patterns with those in our church and craft circles. They also
share theirs in the same manner.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

karen27 said:


> I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.


I have Trend Micro Titanium and haven't had any problems so far with any of the free pattern sites. If I do go somewhere I shouldn't Trend warns me that it is a bad page and I back out. It also blocks anything it considers suspicious. I use free patterns all the time.


----------



## TexasT (Apr 27, 2011)

My favorite are ravlry.com, and lion brand


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue said:


> karen27 said:
> 
> 
> > I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.
> ...


I use AVG also. It does a good job and was recommended by an IT guy.


----------



## 14583 (Mar 31, 2011)

I use free patterns most of the time. I know how to change gage and yarn for crochet or knit. Most of the patterns for sale will be free if you wait a few months.

VR in TX


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I use them all the time. I just google!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Ravelry, Knitting Pattern Central, Garn Studio, & Patons.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I have printed out thousands of free patterns from the internet from various sites.

Seldom buy one. No computer problems but I do have strong security on my computer.


----------



## KraftyAnne (Jun 4, 2011)

I use Ravelry all the time for Free patterns. you can see what different types of yarns look like all made up.


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

I use most of the sites mentioned and have a substantial library of patterns. I have never run into any problems downloading them and then I save mine in pdf format. As far as an antivirus program, I use Norton. It's worth the money, about $50 a year.


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I use the library as my "free" source along with several websites. I have always paid for protection software for the computer, Geek Squad has saved me twice so to me it was worth the extra cost.


----------



## Dstan (Aug 11, 2011)

I use them all the time... they don't always work quite right. But, almost always I can figure out what went wrong )


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

Also be careful when getting free patterns that you are not signing up for daily rubbish in your email. I have one email address that I never use and I give that so it won't bother my Outlook email. If it's a place you trust, then you can always sign up if you want their email. The yarn companies are pretty good because they (usually) don't sell your email address on a list. They're more interested in having you use their yarn to make those items in the free patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love them! Have found a lot of great patterns that way and I am not allergic to saving a little money along the way!

JanetLee


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely! My faves are Lion Brand and Red Heart.


----------



## Willowpattern (Jul 16, 2011)

I find Knitting Pattern Central the best source of free knitting patterns. They also have a Crochet Pattern Central with (obviously) crochet patterns. Favecrafts is also a very good website.


----------



## addicted2ewe (Apr 18, 2011)

I use free patterns. The first place I look is Ravelry.com, a knitting and corchet community. Next I will look at look at the brand of yarn I am using to see if they offer anything. And I will also search the type of project I want to work on, ex: top down sweater and see what is available. The internet is loaded with all kinds of patterns.

Good luck!


----------



## marvalice1 (Sep 6, 2011)

And don't forget knitty.com for some cool stuff!

Alice


----------



## barbarahartig (Jun 10, 2011)

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GET FOR A RESPONSE. I AM INTERESTED TOO. THANKS. BARBARA


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


A more appropriate question is who hasn't?
My favorite source is whatever turns up on a Google search.


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonderful site Bev. I have a dear friend who crochets beanies for preemies for many years. Her hands and wrists have been hurting her from the hand movements over the years. 

As I was looking at the hats and looms on your site, I was wondering if the loom might not ease her pain. Wonder if anyone has had any results on this.


----------



## karyl (Sep 6, 2011)

I almost ALWAYS use "free" knitting patterns. You can find them everywhere on the 'net.' Some of my favorites are on Lion Brand Yarn -- there are over 1,000 patterns there, and all free! I have been using them for years, and have only purchased, I think, maybe one pattern (from Etsy). Good luck!


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you for the new free pattern sources! Glad we were able to be of help.



runetracey said:


> Thank you everyone for your response, much appreciated.
> 
> I had found odd sites that have been mentioned. I love the stuff on the Drop site but a lot of those patterns are knit on circular needles and I cant seem to get away with those, especially for the whole garment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leanna2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I never pay for patterns.


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

I have gotton a ton of crochet and knitting patterns off Ravelry.


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just went to the Jean Greenhowe site. Thank you so much for sharing. I am going to make the adorable dolls for my granddaughters.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I never knew there were so many free pattern sites till I signed on to this forum. I'm a happy knitter.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

karen27 said:


> I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.


I have Avast which is free for home use, and have never had a single virus yet after 6 years. My computer guru is the fixit guy for a large car dealership and he recommended it as being 99% effective.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

I use both free patterns and purchased ones off the internet like the ones from Knitting Pure and Simple - their patterns are good for beginners and people like me! I have used free patterns from knitting pattern central and lions brand.


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

I like knitty.com. They have some different items. Most yarn brand websites have at least a couple of free patterns. Ravelry is also good, many are free. Vogue Knitting also has free patterns.


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

ABSOLUTIE!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been knitting the hats for several years and would go back to the needle styles. I sent 8 of the adult size to the Caner Center last week. And last year I gave over 100 away to school children. Best way to go. The only draw back is that you need to use two yarns--same color, or one red one white etc. That could get expensive unless you can find someone to donate the yarn. Good luck!!!!!!!!!!! arb


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

ABSOLUTIE!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been knitting the hats for several years and would go back to the needle styles. I sent 8 of the adult size to the Caner Center last week. And last year I gave over 100 away to school children. Best way to go. The only draw back is that you need to use two yarns--same color, or one red one white etc. That could get expensive unless you can find someone to donate the yarn. Good luck!!!!!!!!!!! arb This is in answer to Pats Place or whatever regarding loop knitting.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

http://********************************/2010/03/7-hour-toddler-girls-sweater.html is also a great place to start - it's a children's sweater but all the other patterns, all free, are listed on the sides and bottom of the pattern. There are both knit and crochet patterns, and I've made several of them with very good results. Nice, simple, attractive patterns. Forgot to mention this in the last post!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I use Rowan yarns quite a lot, they have some great free patterns on their site at:

http://www.knitrowan.com/

Dave


----------



## casers (Apr 1, 2011)

Also tipnut.com is one of my favourites.
casers


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

For free patterns you can't go wrong with Spud and Chloe, or Pickles, two of my all time favs.

Tipnut and Ravelry would be close seconds.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I do. I've used the company sites like Lion Brand, as well as knitty.com.


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

I have used Norton Swcurity for many years and have never ever had a virus. You have to pay for it, around $70.00 but feel it's well worth it considering how much it would cost to repair if I did get a virus. I'm worried about every site I go to not just free pattern sires.


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

organdywings said:


> I have used Norton Swcurity for many years and have never ever had a virus. You have to pay for it, around $70.00 but feel it's well worth it considering how much it would cost to repair if I did get a virus. I'm worried about every site I go to not just free pattern sires.


Sorry for the typo... it's Norton Security


----------



## JudithK (Mar 8, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> 
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


You can get MANY free patterns from the Internet. I have also used many with good results. Enjoy the search. Knitting Pattern Central is great as well as any of the yarn companies. You will be overwhelmed with the choices.


----------



## Jan (Jan 17, 2011)

r u a member of ravelry they have great free patterns 
jan


----------



## NancyB (Aug 1, 2011)

I have used patterns that I have found when viewing sites listed here on this forum. I print out those I THINK I will use and put them into a loose leaf folder ready to use later. I also use AVG Free Version as recommended by my son who is IT savvy!


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

that is very good advise. I just jump in and if it isn't right I assume it is my fault. lol Maybe it's not me??????lol


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

I use them a lot , mainly Ravelery, Knitting pattern central, but i have to remember to convert needle sizes, although i don't think you do as you are in the UK i don't have a problem with them at all, you can find some really nice ones for Free. :thumbup: :lol: 
Sharolynn16


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

I have over 30 three ring binders full of free patterns that are knit, crochet, cross st, quilting and needlepoint covering the last 15 years. Not to mention one computer that is strictly dedicated to downloaded patterns. Every time I find one I snag it in case it will disappear later because the website deletes it or something happens. Several friends and family members know they can go through my files and find something they want and it keeps us all busy.
Have been very lucky as I never had a problem with viruses from any site. I use Avast and love it.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

pharoette said:


> so far, here is the list of sites recommended in alpha order
> abc-knittingpatterns.com
> allfreeknitting.com
> allfreeknitting.com
> ...


Wow-thanks so much-I have searched a few of these sites after following this site a few weeks-I am spending so much time on the net LOL and not enough time knitting LOL


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I use them all the time. Great way to get going without any cost.


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

I use patterns from the major yarn companies like Lion Brand, Red Heart, Patons, Bernats and websites too numerous to mention. I usually google what I want to make and go from there.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue said:


> karen27 said:
> 
> 
> > I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.
> ...


I also use AVG free; works for me!!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I just finished knitting a hat pattern and a dickie pattern that I have up on the 'net free.

Go to my blog at www.jam2day.blogspot.com and look in the sidebar on the right for the free pattern section for a list of free patterns and click on whatever you want to knit.

Crazy Aunt Purl published a beret pattern for bulky yarn, and I converted it to worsted weight. That's in the list, along with socks, a scarf and Santa hat. 

Right below the free patterns I've written, there's another section with patterns others have available along with tips and tricks from others that I liked.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CatsRCats1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I use primarily free patterns. I don't think there is one site that is better than another, it's a matter of what you want to make. The best way to find free patterns is to do a web search. Be ready with a pad of paper and a lot of pencils, it will take you days to research each site. I've attached 3 sites that you can start with.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

karen27 said:


> I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.


I am getting viruses also!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue said:


> karen27 said:
> 
> 
> > I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.
> ...


This is what I use, have for years, all of a sudden I am getting viruses.


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

I get most of my free patterns from Bernat; Berroco; Coats & Clark; Lion Brand; Redheart and some from Canadian Living and have just started looking at Ravelry and other sites mentioned here. Nothing beats free!!


----------



## Silverfoxdiva (Jan 17, 2011)

I mostly use free patterns for knitting and for crochet. I don't think I saw where anyone mentioned the free fliers you get at the yarn stores. However most of my free patterns are from cites already mentioned.


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

Remember to check out the websites for yarn companies. I love Classic Elite Yarns, Tahki Stacy Charles and Elann. Knitting Daily from Interweave Press has free patterns frequently.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I have used free patterns; but have also been warned about the viruses that one can get using those sites.....I don't mind paying for a "good" pattern/design; helps keep the designers creative (and paid)....I understand this as I have designed as well.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Most everone uses free patterns the majorityof the time There are so many sites on line that a lot of us are spending so much time either on this forum or looking at free pattern that we aren't getting much knitting done.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

If you know how to knit pretty good you can usually figure them out even if the corrections never get printed. I'm not so good on crochet so that's an adventure. Does help you figure out how to alter and design your own patts though I've found. :thumbup: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Mainiac (Aug 19, 2011)

I use a mac. Never had to worry about viruses I use many free pattern sites. If you IM me, I'll copy and paste them in an e-mail to you. I won't reply until late tomorrow because I'll be gone all day.


karen27 said:


> I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

JMust the fact that we pay for items from a site doesn't mean they are virus free. I had a game site I used to play on that I paid for by the month. The viruses I got from it eventually destroyed my computer.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

i use free knitting patterns alot...most i find on ravelry.com...but there are many other sources
julie


----------



## Sherrey (Sep 4, 2011)

My favorite source for free patterns is ravelry.com. I've also gleaned a few from knitpicks.com and classicelite.com. Never had a problem with any of the downloads from these sites. Free is a very good price!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Sherrey said:


> My favorite source for free patterns is ravelry.com. I've also gleaned a few from knitpicks.com and classicelite.com. Never had a problem with any of the downloads from these sites. Free is a very good price!


That's a big ditto. I head straight for ravelry.com ;-)


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

All my favorites have already been listed.

I first joined this forum as I was searching for FREE pattern inspirations for baby charity knitting. I was absolutely amazed at the wealth of pattern ideas out there!! My pattern library has multiplied ten-fold since I found KP.

If you're on a fixed budget like I am, you can find most anything you're looking for without spending a dime on patterns or gas to shop for them. If you need something VERY special, it's often well worth a few dollars to obtain a designer original. I love when I can just pay for a download, too--and not have to wait for the mailman to deliver!!


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> 
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


Free patterns! Such a deal! I love them, and they are available on nearly every yarn website. All of the major yarn companies develop free patterns for their featured yarns. I have found most patterns easy to follow, and have been pleased with the results! Browse away, you'll be delighted!


----------



## mindysue08 (Apr 18, 2011)

I was using Avast and I got so much malware on computer that I had to take it to be removed and he had a hard time removing. Then when I got it back computer wont work and he is telling me that my mother board is going out lost all my Free patterns I had downloaded and pictures everything. A friend gave me her old one that had been wiped clean so have nothing on it except internet. ugh.. I was told that the best free one is Microsoft security.


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

pattern


runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> 
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


The question should be does anyone NOT use free knitting patterns--and the few should be hundred thousand--that may be over estimating just a tad, but with all the sources, it's probably not off by much!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't think I've bought a pattern in awhile, there are thousands out there


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue said:


> karen27 said:
> 
> 
> > I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.
> ...


I use AVG free and have never had a problem. It was recommended by my d.i.l's cousin who works with businesses installing antivirus stuff.


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Karen, First of all i love your dog i have a Rotty as well sad thing is he's get old now, but his mate Milly [ malteze/shitzue] is keeping him going...
Now to your question i use Norton which i buy online every year and i also have PC fix installed which is fantastic, if it doesn't fix you can talk to them all free.
Sharolynn16


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Garn Studio has many caatalogues of the most fantastic patterns often written in both English and American terms


----------



## karen27 (May 9, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> Knitnstitchsue said:
> 
> 
> > karen27 said:
> ...


That is exactly what happened to me! My comp savvy SIL said my comp was riddled with trojans of the worst possible kind! She reformated it & I now have AVG free installed. So far, so good. Everything crossed! Hope you get yours sorted. Good luck!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I have heard that you need to be careful when downloading through a generic Google search using "Free Knitting Patterns."
You seem to be okay when you download directly from any of the trusted sights we use here, but there have been problems downloading single patterns from an "isolated" source.
Some of those can contain viruses, so just be careful.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

My computer has warned me many times when I've wanted to access a knitting/crocheting site. For some reason many of them seem to hold viruses. But anyway, a message pops up telling me that the site is dangerous, so go on to something else.

I use AVG and it works wonderfully well.


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

lenorehf said:


> I just started using AVG as the virus protection. Came very highly recommended and is free.


I've used AVG for about 2 years and love it. My niece suggested it and when I went from dial-up to high speed connection, the tech doing the installation said that was the best in his opinion. It warns you about safety issues about some pages you may try to link to.

As for knitting patterns, all my patterns are free ones that I found on many of the sites already listed by others here on KP. :thumbup:


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Yes I have used them quite a lot, I like Lionbrand, crystal palace, knitting pattern central and ravelry.


runetracey said:


> Ive noticed you can get a few free knitting patterns on-line
> 
> Has anyone used them? And what is your favourite source?


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

i agree completely with Homeshpper....since finding almost everything i really want for Free on ravelry.com..there are times to buy a very special designer pattern.....most of my favorite patterns..free or purchased..i would never have found if it wasn't for ravelry....
julie


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I was given this laptop with software installed, I have avg, avast and also norton for visrus and pop up blockers. I have stopped some virus's but not one has gotton thru in over the year that I have had this machine. I use several site for patterns, but try to use one that are recommended in books, magazines or by friends. If I haven't heard of it, i carefully depend on anti virus software. If a site come up questionable, I back out ASAP.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Other than a few books, All I have are free patterns. I like most of the web sites from the different yarn companies as well as KP and Ravelrt.com. Knitting.about.con, Allfreeknitting.com, allfreecrochet.com, free-knitpatterns.com, ask.com/knitting+patterns+free, crochetncrafts.com... That is just up to the C's. Google can get you far.


I've gotten lots of free patterns from allfreeknitting and allfreecrochet mentioned above and from the Lion Yarn and Red Heart web sites.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I was given this laptop with software installed, I have avg, avast and also norton for visrus and pop up blockers. I have stopped some virus's but not one has gotton thru in over the year that I have had this machine. I use several site for patterns, but try to use one that are recommended in books, magazines or by friends. If I haven't heard of it, i carefully depend on anti virus software. If a site come up questionable, I back out ASAP.


Didn't know you could use more than one virus blocker. Do you ever get those stinken ads from other virus blockers saying "Alert! You may have a virus!"? I nearly ever get other kinds of ads but that one is designed to prey on daft old things like me. I just x it out. ;o}


----------



## zebracookey (Sep 7, 2011)

I get most of my free patterns from www.lionbrand.com. They have so many for both knitting and crocheting that I can't decide on one!


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

use them all the time


----------



## salevy (Jul 5, 2011)

I use the same ones as mentioned before, plus I go into the different catalogs and yarns online. Lion Brands has free patterns, so does Mary Maxim, Caron. 

You can try any of these and I'm sure Google can get you more just be putting in any of the yarn brands.

Shari


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

Knitnstitchsue said:


> karen27 said:
> 
> 
> > I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.
> ...


my brother who is also IT downloaded AVG and Spybot to mine when he cleaned it up after i got infiltrated both free both great.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

i only really use free patterns not up to writing my own yet. i have 2 flash drives full of patterns and getting ready to plug in a third. as you browse through the free patterns anything that you like you can convert it to a PDF if you want and download it and save for future yarn use. then you can organize those your flash drives by whats on them too. makes the long time searching worth it cause then you get lots of ideas for later projects. pattern searching can be more addicting than sex. lol


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I am going to do what the lady did with the berry stitch, make my own patterns.

josiehof


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

My question would be not "who uses free knitting patterns?" but "Why would anyone pay for knitting patterns when there are so many wonderful free ones out there?"


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

BettyJC said:


> My question would be not "who uses free knitting patterns?" but "Why would anyone pay for knitting patterns when there are so many wonderful free ones out there?"


I must agree! Even $2.99 seems like a lot when I can get FREE!


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

I have two file folders with 8-10 sections in each full of free patterns I have gotten off different links here. I am trying to get something done, very slow. I just found a site [email protected] She has some really interesting and beautiful patterns and video instructions. They are nice. There is a knitted counterpain, I would love to try but it looks too much for me. I am sure most of the rest of you could do it easily. If you like it and do it post a picture. I don't know I might get brave and try. Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

ethgro said:


> jacki.reynolds3 said:
> 
> 
> > I was given this laptop with software installed, I have avg, avast and also norton for visrus and pop up blockers. I have stopped some virus's but not one has gotton thru in over the year that I have had this machine. I use several site for patterns, but try to use one that are recommended in books, magazines or by friends. If I haven't heard of it, i carefully depend on anti virus software. If a site come up questionable, I back out ASAP.
> ...


I don't get 'stinken ads'. I get ads for Cialas and Viagara. Good Night! Thankfully, whatever my son put on my computer it automatically junks all this stuff. Bless my son!!!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I use plastic sheet covers in the binders with tabs for the area: hats, scarves, washcloths, etc.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I use plastic sheet covers in the binders with tabs for the area: hats, scarves, washcloths, etc.


Me too! It makes them easy to find, transport, and share!


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

that's all I use now... allfreeknitting.com and ravelry.com (search "free patterns and name of item" ie socks, scarf, shawl) are my 2 favorites to date. the non-free part is the paper and ink (I just replaced) I also go to Youtube alot for picture and step-by-step instructions. very helpful.. 
hope this is useful to you. have fun with "free"


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

BettyJC said:


> My question would be not "who uses free knitting patterns?" but "Why would anyone pay for knitting patterns when there are so many wonderful free ones out there?"


I use free when I am using so-so yarn and big needles but I often buy patterns that are a) inovative 2) I'm using really nice yarn 3) I can't find what I am looking for elsewhere. Also I purchase books fairly often cause I love the pretty pictures and there is something in there I really like. ;o} Plus I have friends to share these books with.


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

ethgro, come to think of it, I do the same. Mostly I'm able to find what I'm looking for in my collection of free patterns but once in awhile I'll run across a book with such pretty pictures that I can't resist it. You cross a knitaholic with a bookaholic and you get a lethal money grabber.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

BettyJC said:


> ethgro, come to think of it, I do the same. Mostly I'm able to find what I'm looking for in my collection of free patterns but once in awhile I'll run across a book with such pretty pictures that I can't resist it. You cross a knitaholic with a bookaholic and you get a lethal money grabber.


A lethal money grabber or a lethal money spender?


----------



## Catherine Ann (Sep 10, 2011)

Ravelry & Lion Brand are good.


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

meran said:


> BettyJC said:
> 
> 
> > ethgro, come to think of it, I do the same. Mostly I'm able to find what I'm looking for in my collection of free patterns but once in awhile I'll run across a book with such pretty pictures that I can't resist it. You cross a knitaholic with a bookaholic and you get a lethal money grabber.
> ...


Guess it depends on which side of the pocketbook you are on, huh?


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Following an earlier thread about pop up ads, I have a mentally challenged friend who sends me those cialis and viagra ads! I would get rid of him but sometimes he needs someone to converse with. sigh


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

BettyJC said:


> meran said:
> 
> 
> > BettyJC said:
> ...


I am quite sure I have seen a hand come right out of my computer and into my wallet. :lol: It would also help if I would stay out of book stores. duh


----------



## craftyjoy (Sep 2, 2011)

karen27 said:


> I got bad viruses frm clicking on to links to free knitting patterns. Had to have comp formated. Had microsoft security essentials & malwarebytes installed!What security do others reccomend? Free if possible.


I have been using a computer at home since 1995, and I have never had a virus. I have downloaded scads of free patterns (I have bought very few books) with no problem. Just stick to the usual sites, and you, also, should have no problem.

Subscribe to the Kim Komando newsletters (free). She refers to herself the "digital goddess" (which she is), and she has lots of free software on her site. You will be able to get anything you need there.

When you download a pattern, use your software to scan it before opening it.

I have the necessary software to prevent intrusions, but I am still careful of the sites I visit and the e-mails I open. My computers come with McAfee or Norton internet security software which I renew every year (for a price). I am currently on my 5th computer since '95 (Windows 7 purchased in March 2010), and as I stated before, I have never had a virus. Just be careful where you go and what you open.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

-knitter said:


> BettyJC said:
> 
> 
> > My question would be not "who uses free knitting patterns?" but "Why would anyone pay for knitting patterns when there are so many wonderful free ones out there?"
> ...


Some pattern books I see in the local shop are upwards of $12. That is a lot! Free always works better for me. I actually have tons more patterns now that I am seeing all the creative work all of you do, this is wonderful.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree Orillia, since I have been on this site I have found and made all sorts of wonderful stuff that I never would have otherwise. All these wonderful friends inspire me!


----------



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

AVG is a good protector for the computer and it is free. My daughter had it when she had her own business. Swears by it.


----------



## HoneyR1949 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lion Brand Yarn and Red Heart Yarn and Bernat also have free patterns. Free Patterns.com is a good one. Just type "free crochet patterns" in the search bar and it will bring up a list of sites to explore. Have fun.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry, when all else fails - read the instructions. As I look more closely at the baby sophisticate instructions the 'w&t' instruction is very clearly explained. Wrap and turn makes perfect sense and is nicely explained.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I use them all the time! Why pay a small fortune when you can get it free!! I really like ravelry.com! Most of ravelry's patterns have been test-knitted, and corrected when needed...occasionally I've run across a problem, but not very often.


----------



## Kakie (Aug 27, 2011)

I really like the website Ravelry.com. You have to join, but there is no cost. You can also look up the pattern and see how many other people have modified it - colors, sizes, mistakes in the patterns. It is really worth joining and they don't email you, but you can access topics of discussions there too.


----------



## Teddi.NM (Aug 28, 2011)

I use them all the time and so far the patterns instructions have all been correct.


----------



## bird (Feb 22, 2011)

i do i like them i cant find patterns in stores friends we give each other patterns i have been knitting for a while since i was 16teen now 69 a long me and do others too like to look at your knitting live in south central pa. thanks


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have spent a small fortune on books and end up with patterns I never use. I would rather go online, find exactly what I want and only that and all for FREE!


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

I think it is the same situation as our clothing. We wear 20% of our clothes 80% of the time, do we discard the other 80% of our clothes no, can't be done. In another instance, I have had many, many cookbooks on the shelf and still use the one I received as a wedding shower gift 40 years ago. I finally drummed up the courage to take quite a few to the GoodWill. The same thing with pattern books for knitting or any other craft. I rely on the old faithfuls. That is til I joined Knitting Forum, now I have a LOT of new patterns beckoning and I am reasonably confident I will try most of them.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think the reason I don't mind occasionally paying for books of patterns (get them cheaper at Amazon.com) is that it's kind of like prescriptions. It may seem like you're paying a lot for a tiny pill, but what you're paying for is the years of important research that went into the formulation. With patterns, if no one paid for any, no one would put forth the effort to come up with interesting new ones and the selection would become stagnant. We live in a capitalistic society. Money is the motivator and whether that's right or not, people who don't get paid feel devalued. You don't have to buy every book, but every once in a while, get once that looks interesting. Sometimes, it will only have one pattern you like, memorize it and sell the book. I prefer to buy books that also have hints. It's kind of like by buying, we're supporting the industry. Would you take advice from your lys and never buy from them? They'd be gone and who would you ask then?


----------



## Kakie (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree 100%, and I use the free ones more for when I have yarn to use up from my stash. I also get new ideas and color combinations. Pattern books can be used many ways in the future. Even old patterns can be modified.
The picture guides to different stitches are also very helpful.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

As I said, I have spent alot on books from my 1 LYS, fabric shop, and Amazon and yards sales, online etc. I do tend to buy the one that have more than just patterns. I need the instructions as I am self taught and got lots to learn. But I live on a small fixed income and use alot of the free patterns mostly out of neccesity. I don't want the book industry to go away. Lika a post a few back, I'd almost kill for books and someone is giving them away. Some one at Goodwill will be pleased as I can hardly ever find books at thrift stores.Don't want to offend any one.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

I have found some very nice knitting books at Tuesday Morning - also some fantastic yarn.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

Used book stores like Half Price Books around San Antonio (don't know if they're national) often have great buys on seemingly specific book collections. The HPB near me even sells crossword puzzle books with nothing filled in! I haven't checked them lately for knitting books, but am now inspired. My lys has a book on socks which is split into 3 vertically. So you can mix and match and use one pattern for the leg part, one for the heel turn and one for the foot. As soon as I have some extra money. I do have another sock how to book, but have only knit one pair and that was from 4 different patterns, one from a friend, one from Michaels (surprisingly good), one from the yarn store and one came with the yarn.


----------



## marilea47 (Mar 24, 2011)

try ravelry.com 
Also, the various yarn manufacturers have loads of free patterns


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

I use All-Free Crochet, All-Free Knitting , Ravelry and google for a certain pattern i may be looking for


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> LOL decectors?..what the freak is that?...should be detectors [email protected]


i think you should read, again, the message you posted at the bottom of your responses. be kind, your above quote is not kind, I find it to be demeaning. shame on you.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I think Half Price Books is making its rounds, at least in the USA. We have them in California, and I've some across them in my travels to OR, PA, MD, and OH. Anyway....they do have knitting books both vintage and current at very resaonable prices. I make a beeline to that aisle every time I visit the store!



harmony27 said:


> Used book stores like Half Price Books around San Antonio (don't know if they're national) often have great buys on seemingly specific book collections. The HPB near me even sells crossword puzzle books with nothing filled in! I haven't checked them lately for knitting books, but am now inspired. My lys has a book on socks which is split into 3 vertically. So you can mix and match and use one pattern for the leg part, one for the heel turn and one for the foot. As soon as I have some extra money. I do have another sock how to book, but have only knit one pair and that was from 4 different patterns, one from a friend, one from Michaels (surprisingly good), one from the yarn store and one came with the yarn.


----------

